

Show HN: A python telnet and ssh (bbs) server - jquast
http://github.com/jquast/x84/

======
haliphax
It's a dream to work with when compared with old-style BBS systems. Check out
#1984 on EFNet IRC!

------
hellbeard
x/84 introducing the new generation of BBS-systems. <3

